# Caruso's Method to Voice Production



## UntrainedTenor (Dec 11, 2017)

Hello to everyone reading this!
Has anyone read caruso's book? Do you recommend purchasing it?
Thoughts around the book?


----------



## Woodduck (Mar 17, 2014)

Caruso didn't write it himself. It's a discussion of what good singing is by a doctor named Marafioti. It was endorsed by Caruso.

I haven't read it, but it looks worthwhile.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Still on my bookshelves, so many to read so little time.


----------

